# Fish food comparison videos (africans) analyzing ingredients



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

So I started following a couple vblogs of african cichlid keepers on youtube. I came across this guys 3 videos doing a comparison of foods he has tried, recommends and hates lol.

I wanted to get some opinions on this guys statements. I currently feed my fish NLS cichlid formula, Extreme Aquatics and Dainichi color extreme w/spirulina.

I don't know much about fish foods so I kind of just go by reviews. Does this guy know what hes talking about? He swears by a combo of NLS thera+A and ultra red. Found a couple guys on youtube feeding this combo and their africans look amazing. I know the thera+a is pricey but if bought in the 2.2kg bucket it works out to $3.20 per 300g, J&L has the best price on this locally at 19.95 per 300g, so huge price break if bought in bulk. The ultra red is very expensive at 15.00 online shipped for 150g. Largest size NLS make for the ultra red is 150g, no price breaks 






Not looking to stir that pot, just wanted to get some members opinions on this guys statement and analysis of these various ingredients.

Anyone currently supplementing their staple food with some NLS ultra red?


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I have been feeding my africans NLS ultra red exclusively to see if I can see a noticeable difference. I gotta admit this stuff really works. 

Its been only a week today... 
my red peacocks are looking nicer
The ice blue zebras dorsal fins are a bright deep orange when before they didnt really stand out
My red zebras are a more richer orange color
Blue coloration has improved slightly 
Yellow looks to have no change thus far on my Saulosi females but my yellow hybird peacock is looking better.

I am thinking of feeding these guys only the ultra red until the 150g is finish then proceed to thera-a as a staple and ultra red supplemented.

Anyone see any issues with my only feeding he Ultra red for about 2 months? What should I supplement with it... Spirulina? Is it necessary to supplement something else with the ultra red?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

IMO need to supplement spirulina at least for mbuna but I'm certainly no food guru


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't keep mbuna, so my comments are limited to tropheus, another African herbivore, very susceptible to bloat due to stress ie. improper water conditions, food etc.

From what I've learned, tropheus in the wild take in a much higher level of fiber - 11% than the commercial foods we feed them with. I've never heard of wild herbivores contracting bloat in their native waters, so I think a lot has to do with food composition. I'm focusing more on high fiber, lower fat foods (higher fat shows in greater fatty deposits on their livers, not good for longevity) as staples and using other foods ie. colour enhancing to supplement. For example, I plan on using a cheaper green based pellet as my staple, and supplement with Repashy Solient Green, PE Mysis, NLS Thera+, Dainichi Veggie FX, Northfin Kelp wafers to round up their menu. I like the idea of a high spirulina based food, but not at the expense of it being high fat, low fiber.

Haven't tried the NLS Ultra red, I don't need more red - it would overpower the subtle blues on my fish's face that's one of the reasons I limit how much Thera+ I feed.

I haven't seen all the videos, I think the guy is going on about the YFS flake products. I really like the composition of the YFS Green Supreme veggie pellets - that is what I meant by cheap and green. I'm trying to do away with flakes, I'll use up what I have now and go mainly with pellets for my tropheus. Nice higher fiber, low fat, but decent amount of good "green stuff". I've ordered a sample and if my fish takes to it well, I plan on ordering that as my main food.

This is a nice, unbiased opinion on his ranking of fish foods:

Fish Food Reviews


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

^^^^ where do you buy northfin products locally?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

mikeross said:


> ^^^^ where do you buy northfin products locally?


You can't...they do stock them in some Vancouver Island stores  if you're over there or you have friends coming over. I'm sure the Northfin people are trying to find a local retailer to stock their product line.

I bought some to try out when I bought other stuff from Pets and Ponds.


----------

